
China’s brightest children are being recruited to develop AI ‘killer bots’ - adamnemecek
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/science/article/2172141/chinas-brightest-children-are-being-recruited-develop-ai-killer#
======
canada_dry
When I visit China I am intrigued - and a bit shocked - by the amount of
military propaganda that is on TV. A good deal of the evening news is related
to their military and even a good amount of other programming. The stories
highlight the rapidly growing military machine - from stealth fighters to
aircraft carriers.

The Chinese people are being conditioned to support and encourage their
military prowess and might to an extent even greater than the Americans.

I suspect that their long term vision and unrelenting discipline will result
in China being the world's premier military force in a decade from now.

------
ohiovr
We will need those emp guns they had on the Nebuchadnezzar hovercraft.

